# de que hablar / de lo que hablar



## diseña

_No tenemos nada de que hablar_

_No tenemos nada de lo que hablar_

Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.

Gracias.


----------



## andaya

No son iguales ,   la segunda es incorrecta.


----------



## lazarus1907

diseña said:


> _No tenemos nada de qu__*é*__ hablar_
> 
> _No tenemos nada de lo qu*é* hablar_
> 
> Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.
> 
> Gracias.


*Para mí ambas son incorrectas**Pensé al principio que la primera era incorrecta, porque* el "qué" debe llevar tilde, porque no es un relativo.

En cualquier caso, yo preferiría omitir el determinante.

P.D. - Me lo he pensado mejor. Lo discuto en otro mensaje más abajo.


----------



## andaya

Si no es relativo sólo puede ser conjunción, con lo que no puede llevar acento.
*que*. Palabra átona, que debe escribirse sin tilde a diferencia del pronombre, adjetivo o adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo _qué_ (→</SPAN> qué


----------



## jmx

diseña said:


> _No tenemos nada de que hablar_
> 
> _No tenemos nada de lo que hablar_
> 
> Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.


Para mí las 2 frases son habituales y por lo tanto correctas. Ambas *sin tilde/acento*. El significado es el mismo, pero la primera es un poco formal, la segunda es más corriente.


----------



## andaya

Yo no estoy seguro de que ....de lo que.... esté bien gramaticálmente.
El hecho de que sea habitual no quiere decir que sea correcto. Mucha gente dice contra más... y está mal dicho.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Para mí ambas son incorrectas: El "qué" debe llevar tilde, porque no es un relativo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo preferiría omitir el determinante.



Yo, sin pensarlo mucho, diría:

1. No tenemos nada que hablar
2. No tenemos nada de qué hablar (?)
3. No tenemos nada de lo que hablar

La 1 y la 3 me parece que son relativos, de la 2 no estoy seguro, pero me suena mejor con acento.


----------



## Ana_Fi

De acuerdo con Jellby, aunque llevo una media hora dando vueltas a la 2 y todavía no la tengo clara...


----------



## jmx

Una cosa es :

_No tenemos de qué hablar_

Y otra :

_No tenemos nada de que hablar_

Por favor, fijaos en si hacéis el 'que' tónico o átono vosotros mismos al hablar.


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:


> _No tenemos de qué hablar_
> 
> Y otra :
> 
> _No tenemos nada de que hablar_
> 
> Por favor, fijaos en si hacéis el 'que' tónico o átono vosotros mismos al hablar.



Sí, lo sé... y estoy tratando de decidir cuál de las dos ("nada de que" y "nada de qué") es gramaticalmente correcta.

Creo que son las dos. El "qué" sustituye a algo indeterminado, de lo que se habla. El "que" se refiere a "nada" y es lo mismo que "de lo que", que también es correcto (según el DPD, se puede eliminar el artículo).


----------



## San

diseña said:


> _No tenemos nada de que hablar_
> 
> _No tenemos nada de lo que hablar_
> 
> Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.
> 
> Gracias.



Para mí son más o menos iguales. La diferencia podría estar más bien con "No tenemos nada que hablar" en según qué contextos:

No tenemos nada que hablar  No voy a decirte nada ni escuchar lo que tú me digas

No tenemos nada de lo que hablar  No tenemos conversación, no conectamos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

andaya said:


> Si no es relativo sólo puede ser conjunción


No. También puede ser pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo: _Ahora que estoy jubilado ya no tengo QUÉ hacer._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Para mí ambas son incorrectas: El "qué" debe llevar tilde, porque no es un relativo.


No es admisible en la lengua culta anteponer a este pronombre [qué] el artículo neutro _lo. _Es decir, que _lo qué_ siempre es incorrecto.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Sí, lo sé... y estoy tratando de decidir cuál de las dos ("nada de que" y "nada de qué") es gramaticalmente correcta.
> 
> Creo que son las dos. El "qué" sustituye a algo indeterminado, de lo que se habla. El "que" se refiere a "nada" y es lo mismo que "de lo que", que también es correcto (según el DPD, se puede eliminar el artículo).


Creo que:
No tenemos nada de [lo] que hablar.
No tenemos de qué hablar.
No tenemos de [lo] que hablar. [Antecedente callado: se sobreentiende].
No tenemos nada de qué hablar.
No tenemos nada de lo qué hablar.


----------



## Honeypum

diseña said:


> _No tenemos nada de que hablar  _
> 
> _No tenemos nada de lo que hablar  _
> 
> Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.
> 
> Gracias.


 
En mi opinión ambas son correctas y no llevan tilde.

La primera es una contracción de la segunda, a la que se puede agregar el artículo sin que la oración cambie de sentido.

No veo motivos para agregar acento al "que" ya que de ninguna manera tiene sentido interrogativo / exclamativo. Es una afirmación, sin otro valor que el de afirmación.


----------



## Jellby

Quizá se vea más claro poniendo la frase en afirmativa:

Tenemos que hablar  (pero este "que" es conjunción)
Tenemos de que hablar  (dequeísmo como una casa)
Tenemos de qué hablar  (se sobreentiende "algo")
Tenemos algo que hablar  (si aceptamos el uso de "hablar" como transitivo)
Tenemos algo de lo que hablar  (con "algo" explícito, "que" es realativo)
Tenemos algo de que hablar  (se puede omitir "lo")
Tenemos algo de qué hablar  (me inclino a pensar que no)


----------



## Donpayin

diseña said:


> _No tenemos nada de que hablar_
> 
> _No tenemos nada de lo que hablar_
> 
> Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.
> 
> Gracias.


 
En mi opinión, la segunda suena rarisima.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Quizá se vea más claro poniendo la frase en afirmativa:
> Tenemos de que hablar  (dequeísmo como una casa)


No, no, no... Esta la he sacado de una gramática:
_
Tendrán de que hablar por muchos días. 
_
Los relativos _que _y _quien _se usan a veces sin antecedente expreso, bien por ser este desconocido, bien por no interesar al que habla, o bien por sobreentenderse fácilmente las palabras _causa, razón, motivo, cosa, asunto, persona_ u otras parecidas. Estas construcciones son particularmente frecuentes con infinitivo, como la del ejemplo.



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *DEQUEÍSMO*.
> *3. *Un procedimiento que puede servir en muchos de estos casos para determinar si debe emplearse la secuencia de «preposición + _que_», o simplemente _que,_ es el de transformar el enunciado dudoso en interrogativo. Si la pregunta debe ir encabezada por la preposición, esta ha de mantenerse en la modalidad enunciativa. Si la pregunta no lleva preposición, tampoco ha de usarse esta en la modalidad enunciativa: _¿De qué se preocupa? _(_Se preocupa de que..._); _¿Qué le preocupa?_ (_Le preocupa que..._); _¿De qué está seguro? _(_Está seguro de que..._); _¿Qué opina? _(_Opina que..._); _¿En qué insistió el instructor?_ (_Insistió en que..._); _¿Qué dudó _o _de qué dudó el testigo? _(_Dudó que..._ o _dudó de que..._); _¿Qué informó_ [Am.] o _de qué informó _[Esp.] _el comité? _(_Informó que... _[Am.] o _informó de que... _[Esp.]).


_¿De qué tenemos que hablar? (Tenenemos que hablar de que...); ¿Qué tenemos que hablar? (Tenemos que hablar lo que...).

¿De quién tenemos que despedirnos? Tenemos que despedirnos de todos nuestros amiguitos...

_¡Un saludete!


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No, no, no... Esta la he sacado de una gramática:
> _
> Tendrán de que hablar por muchos días.
> _
> Los relativos _que _y _quien_ se usan a veces sin antecedente expreso, bien por ser este desconocido, bien por no interesar al que habla, o bien por sobreentenderse fácilmente las palabras _causa, razón, motivo, cosa, asunto, persona_ u otras parecidas. Estas construcciones son particularmente frecuentes con infinitivo, como la del ejemplo.



Pues entonces será otro caso en que no se corresponde la pronunciación tónica con el acento gráfico, porque yo ahí diría "Tendrán de qué hablar...", y me parece más lógico así. La cosa cambia si añadimos algo delante como "algo" o "mucho".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Pues entonces será otro caso en que no se corresponde la pronunciación tónica con el acento gráfico, porque yo ahí diría "Tendrán de qué hablar...", y me parece más lógico así. La cosa cambia si añadimos algo delante como "algo" o "mucho".


Sí, creo que eso es exactamente lo que pasa, que _algo _o _mucho... _se piensan pero no se dicen.


----------



## Honeypum

A ver... aclaradme algo: ¿llevan o no acento las siguientes oraciones? (tal como las escribe Diseña?

- No tenemos nada de que hablar
- No tenemos nada de lo que hablar

Yo, como he dicho, me inclino a pensar que no (no veo el sentido interrogativo ni exclamativo en la oración) pero si decís que sí, ¿me explicáis en qué os basáis para decir que sí?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Creo que ya sé por qué suena mal... 

_Tenemos de que hablar_, no expresa obligación o necesidad; simplemente equivale a Tenemos [cosas|asuntos|algo] de que hablar. Pero al callar el antecedente la estructura se iguala con aquellas en las que sí se expresa obligación o necesidad, y por eso se siente más fácilmente el dequeísmo.

Una cosa curiosa es que en el español medieval y clásico se empleaba *tener de *_+ _infinitivo en vez de *tener que *_+ _infinitivo:
_«¡Qué buena es nuestra Catalina, amado Hernando, y cuántas gracias tengo de darte por habérmela dejado por hija!»_ (Melcón _Catalina_ [Esp. 1995]).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> A ver... aclaradme algo: ¿llevan o no acento las siguientes oraciones? (tal como las escribe Diseña?
> 
> - No tenemos nada de que hablar
> - No tenemos nada de lo que hablar


 Desde mi punto de vista:
- No tenemos nada de que hablar. 
 - No tenemos nada de lo que hablar. 
 - No tenemos nada de qué hablar. [Muy probabilísimamente mal].
 - No tenemos nada de lo qué hablar.



Honeypum said:


> Yo, como he dicho, me inclino a pensar que no (no veo el sentido interrogativo ni exclamativo en la oración) pero si decís que sí, ¿me explicáis en qué os basáis para decir que sí?



- No tenemos de [lo] que hablar.  [antecedente callado]
- No tenemos de qué hablar. 
- No tenemos de lo qué hablar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Honeypum

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Desde mi punto de vista:
> - No tenemos nada de que hablar.
> - No tenemos nada de lo que hablar.
> - No tenemos nada de qué hablar. [Muy probabilísimamente mal].
> - No tenemos nada de lo qué hablar.
> 
> 
> 
> - No tenemos de [lo] que hablar.  [antecedente callado]
> - No tenemos de qué hablar.
> - No tenemos de lo qué hablar.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pedro, además de las otras posiblidades que agreges, entiendo de tus post que estás de acuerdo conmigo y que en las oraciones planteadas por Diseña no hay que ponerle acento al "que" y que ambas son correctas, ¿verdad?
Es que estaba tratando de buscarle la vuelta a por qué le poníais un tilde.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum said:


> Pedro, además de las otras posiblidades que agreges, entiendo de tus post que estás de acuerdo conmigo y que en las oraciones planteadas por Diseña no hay que ponerle acento al "que" y que ambas son correctas, ¿verdad?
> Es que estaba tratando de buscarle la vuelta a por qué le poníais un tilde.


 Sí, y si les pones la tilde una estaría mal seguro: _ __No tenemos nada de lo qué hablar, _y la otra muy probablemente mal_: _ _ No tenemos nada de qué hablar.

_Saludos de miel.


----------



## anthodocheio

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _Tenemos de que hablar_, no expresa obligación o necesidad; simplemente equivale a Tenemos [cosas|asuntos|algo] de que hablar. Pero al callar el antecedente la estructura se iguala con aquellas en las que sí se expresa obligación o necesidad, y por eso se siente más fácilmente el dequeísmo.


 
A ver si he entendido bien.

Tenemos de que hablar = We have something to talk about

If that is the meaning why "que" no lleva acento?



> Creo que ya s*é* por qu*e* suena mal...


 
Y esto ¿no es más correcto?


----------



## lazarus1907

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No es admisible en la lengua culta anteponer a este pronombre [qué] el artículo neutro _lo. _Es decir, que _lo qué_ siempre es incorrecto.


Tienes razón: No me lo pensé mucho al decirlo. La versión sin el artículo es discutible, pero la segunda no; claramente no lleva artículo.

Le he estado dando vueltas, y creo que se puede interpretar el "que" tanto como un pronombre relativo, como un interrogativo, así que es probable que las dos sean correctas.

A menos que sean errores de imprenta o hayan cometido un error los autores, lo he encontrado escrito de ambas maneras. He aquí algunos ejemplos con tilde:



> Esa eterna y antigua muletilla de los que no saben *de qué* hablar. - *Becquer*.
> 
> Tenemos mucho *de qué* hablar.. - *Torrente Ballester.
> 
> *No se hablaba de otra cosa, ni había nada mejor *de qué* hablar. - *Benito Pérez Galdós*.
> 
> ...pero en su momento aquello dio mucho *de qué* hablar.  - *Pérez Reverte*.
> 
> ...tendrían muchas cosas *de qué *hablar para hacerlo de una guerra contra la Argentina. - *Jose María Rosa*.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

anthodocheio said:


> A ver si he entendido bien.
> 
> Tenemos de que hablar = We have *[*something*]* to talk about
> 
> If that is the meaning why "que" no lleva acento [gráfico]?


En oraciones especificativas, _que_ puede llevar artículo con todas las preposiciones y en todas las funciones: _el que, los que, la que, las que y lo que. _En tales casos, _que _es un pronombre relativo que siempre debe escribirse sin tilde. _Qué_ es un pronombre, adjetivo o adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo_._

Tenemos algo de que hablar = We have something to talk about.
Tenemos de qué hablar ~ There are issues we can talk about.



anthodocheio said:


> Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que ya s*é* por qu*e* suena mal...
> 
> 
> 
> Y esto ¿no es más correcto?
Click to expand...

Tienes razón, no puse la necesaria tilde diacrítica a _sé_, pero no debes quitársela a _por qué_:

_                               Creo que ya s*é* por qué suena mal...
                              Creo que ya s*é* el porqué de que suene mal..._

Un saludo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Le he estado dando vueltas, y creo que se puede interpretar el "que" tanto como un pronombre relativo, como un interrogativo, así que es probable que las dos sean correctas.
> 
> A menos que sean errores de imprenta o hayan cometido un error los autores, lo he encontrado escrito de ambas maneras. He aquí algunos ejemplos con tilde:



 Si Bécquer, Torrente Ballester y Benito Pérez Galdós así lo usan, por mi parte no hay nada más de qué hablar.  Sancionado queda.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

De nuevo: ¿Son ambas correctas, o hay alguien está cometiendo un error? 





> ...no hay nada *de que* hablar. - *Torrente Ballester*.
> 
> ....los dos temas obligados en toda reunión donde no hay nada *de que* hablar. - *Pérez Galdós*.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> De nuevo: ¿Son ambas correctas, o hay alguien está cometiendo un error?


Supongo que ambas son correctas... Siempre podemos preguntarle a la RAE, a ver qué opina (y luego nosotros hacemos lo contrario de lo que nos digan).


----------



## lazarus1907

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> (y luego nosotros hacemos lo contrario de lo que nos digan).


¡Por supuesto!


----------



## anthodocheio

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En oraciones especificativas, _que_ puede llevar artículo con todas las preposiciones y en todas las funciones: _el que, los que, la que, las que y lo que. _En tales casos, _que _es un pronombre relativo que siempre debe escribirse sin tilde. _Qué_ es un pronombre, adjetivo o adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo_._
> 
> Tenemos algo de que hablar = We have something to talk about.
> Tenemos de qué hablar ~ There are issues we can talk about.
> 
> 
> Tienes razón, no puse la necesaria tilde diacrítica a _sé_, pero no debes quitársela a _por qué_:
> 
> _Creo que ya s*é* por qué suena mal..._
> _Creo que ya s*é* el porqué de que suene mal..._
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Gracias por la respuesta Pedro. Sobre "Tenemos de qué hablar " tenía razón ¿no? Es que en Griego qué y que son dos palabras dinstintas y así al traducir veo si es qué o que.

Pero me confundí un poco en _por qué _¿__?

Saluditos


----------



## Ivy29

diseña said:


> _No tenemos nada de que hablar_
> 
> _No tenemos nada de lo que hablar_
> 
> Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hay que distinguir entre subordinadas de RELATIVO con INFINITIVO
No hay nada que hablar
No tenemos nada que hablar
Vale la pena anotar que el 'QUE' relativo ( sin acento) no puede aparecer como sujeto ya que el INFINITIVO es un verboide NO PERSONAL. Además el referente debe ser NO ESPECÍFICO por eso se usa muchas veces con cuantificadores pronominales, nada, algo, mucho, poco, etc.
¿Tienes algo que objetar?
Te queda mucho que aprender.
Cuando el antecedente es un NOMBRE sólo es posible DETERMINANTES incompatibles con interpretación REFERENCIAL como algún, muchos, pocos, bastantes, demasiados, varios, etc, 
Le quedan varias/muchas/pocas preguntas que responder.
Aquí no se puede usar DETERMINANTES tipo ARTÍCULO determinados, los demostrativos o posesivos y los cuantificadores TODOS, ambos. Pero sí admite los PLURALES ESCUETOS y los INDETERMINADOS.

*SUBORDINADOS INTERROGATIVOS CON infinitivo*

se usa el estilo INDIRECTO interrogativo
con verbos : decir/dudar/explicar/indicar/pedir/preguntar/saber/ser una incógnita, un misterio, etc.

No SABE si reír o llorar
DUDÉ si sentarme en una de las sillas.
No SÉ a qué carta quedarme.
No sabía por DÓNDE empezar
Le preguntaron cómo hacer una tortilla de papas.
NO SON COMPATIBLES con predicados como INDIGNAR, SORPRENDER, ser asombroso, asombroso, curioso, extraño, inaudito, una delicia, una desfachatez, una vergüenza.
Me indigna cómo trata a Julia = NO se puede decir Me indigna cómo tratar a Julia.
En los ejemplos de marras

No tenemos nada de qué hablar (con tilde).
No tenemos nada de LO QUE HABLAR, el artículo determinativo es INCORRECTO como vimos arriba.
No sabe qué creer
No sabe con quién aconsejarse
No sabe por dónde salir.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

anthodocheio said:


> Gracias por la respuesta Pedro. Sobre "Tenemos de qué hablar " tenía razón ¿no?


Sí: _Tenemos de qué hablar_. Y también: _Tenemos de que hablar. _En esta última se calla un antecedente que se da por sobreentendido, por lo que equivale a: _Tenemos _[cosas/asuntos/algo] _de que hablar.
_


anthodocheio said:


> Es que en Griego qué y que son dos palabras dinstintas y así al traducir veo si es qué o que.


Esto me interesa mucho: En griego, ¿cuál de las versiones utilizáis?:

Tenemos mucho de *qué *hablar.
Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar.
Gracias de antemano.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí: _Tenemos de qué hablar_. Y también: _Tenemos de que hablar. _En esta última se calla un antecedente que se da por sobreentendido, por lo que equivale a: _Tenemos _[cosas/asuntos/algo] _de que hablar._
> 
> Esto me interesa mucho: En griego, ¿cuál de las versiones utilizáis?:
> 
> Tenemos mucho de *qué *hablar.
> Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar.
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Pedro.


 
La segunda es INCORRECTA como subordinada relativa de infinitivo. sólo se acentúa  la interrogativa con preposición.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> La segunda es INCORRECTA como subordinada relativa de infinitivo. sólo se acentúa  la interrogativa con preposición.
> 
> Ivy29


El caso es que autores de renombre usan ambas, y me gustaría indagar sobre el asunto. Respeto mucho tu opinión, pero ¿no te parece que: _Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar_ es correcta? Particularmente tenía mis dudas con: _Tenemos mucho de* qué *hablar_.


			
				Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Cuando el antecedente es un NOMBRE sólo es posible DETERMINANTES incompatibles con interpretación REFERENCIAL como algún, muchos, pocos, bastantes, demasiados, varios, etc,
> Le quedan varias/muchas/pocas preguntas que responder.


Es decir: Le quedan las preguntas que responder.
 Le quedan varias/muchas/pocas preguntas que responder.


			
				Ivy29 said:
			
		

> No tenemos nada de LO QUE HABLAR, el artículo determinativo es INCORRECTO como vimos arriba.


No, lo que explicaste arriba es que el artículo determinativo no puede acompañar al antecedente. El antecedente aquí es _nada_.

Un abrazote Ivy.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El caso es que autores de renombre usan ambas, y me gustaría indagar sobre el asunto. Respeto mucho tu opinión, pero ¿no te parece que: _Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar_ es correcta? Particularmente tenía mis dudas con: _Tenemos mucho de* qué *hablar_.
> 
> 
> ( sujeto NOSOTROS)Tenemos mucho que hablar ( es muchísimo menos específica) que tenemos mucho de qué hablar.
> Es decir: Le quedan las preguntas que responder.
> Le quedan varias/muchas/pocas preguntas que responder.
> 
> No, lo que explicaste arriba es que el artículo determinativo no puede acompañar al antecedente. El antecedente aquí es _nada_.
> 
> Un abrazote Ivy.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Las subordinadas de INFINITIVO no PUEDEN TENER REFERENCIAS específicas pues no serían correctas ( esa es una de las condiciones para poder usarlas). En las subordinadas interrogativas la preposición de qué hablar es menos restrictiva que la sola SUBORDINADA de infinitivo ya que el tema es más conocido por ambos emisor y receptor.

Felicidades

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> En las subordinadas interrogativas [indirectas] la preposición de _qué_ hablar es menos restrictiva que la sola SUBORDINADA de infinitivo ya que el tema es más conocido por ambos emisor y receptor.


Es una idea interesante.



Ivy29 said:


> La segunda [2. Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar] es INCORRECTA como subordinada relativa de infinitivo. sólo se acentúa la interrogativa con preposición.


Sigo sin entender por qué dices que es incorrecta. Según me has explicado:


Ivy29 said:


> Las subordinadas de INFINITIVO no PUEDEN TENER REFERENCIAS específicas pues no serían correctas ( esa es una de las condiciones para poder usarlas).


Esto lo entendí y estoy de acuerdo:

Tenemos *[antecedente específico]* de que hablar.
Tenemos *[los/el]/eso(s)/su(s)/todos/ambos* asuntos de que hablar.

Tenemos *[antecedente no específico]* de que hablar.
Tenemos *varios asuntos/mucho/poco/cosas* de que hablar.



Ivy29 said:


> Felicidades


Gracias Ivy, que cumplas muchos más tú también.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es una idea interesante.
> 
> 
> Sigo sin entender por qué dices que es incorrecta. Según me has explicado:
> 
> Esto lo entendí y estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> Tenemos *[antecedente específico]* de que hablar.
> Tenemos *[los/el]/eso(s)/su(s)/todos/ambos* asuntos de que hablar.
> 
> Tenemos *[antecedente no específico]* de que hablar.
> Tenemos *varios asuntos/mucho/poco/cosas* de que hablar.
> 
> 
> Gracias Ivy, que cumplas muchos más tú también.


 
Si yo te digo tenemos muchas cosas que hablar ( aquí el significado que se da al referente  SON MUCHAS COSAS que no son ESPECÍFICAS.
Si yo te digo *tenemos muchas cosas de qué hablar*  ( aquí la referencia es más específica y son conocidas tanto del emisor como del receptor.
pareciése que la preposición 'DE' le direra ese rasgo de familiaridad como genitivo.

SIN LA TILDE  *tenemos muchas cosas (de) que hablar* PUES la preposición 'DE' hace más restrictiva al referente, pareciése que lo ESPECIFICARA, entonces no sería correcta en las subordinadas de INFINITIVO pura. Para mí la preposición DE me demanda un acento mayor que  en *TENEMOS MUCHAS COSAS que hablar* que apenas es perceptible.
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> SIN LA TILDE  *tenemos muchas cosas (de) que hablar* PUES la preposición 'DE' hace más restrictiva al referente, pareciése que lo ESPECIFICARA, entonces no sería correcta en las subordinadas de INFINITIVO pura.


Vale, ya te entiedo. Para ti la preposición _de _convierte al antecedente en determinado. No lo comparto, pero lo respeto.

Gracias Ivy.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Vale, ya te entiedo. Para ti la preposición _de _convierte al antecedente en determinado. No lo comparto, pero lo respeto.
> 
> Gracias Ivy.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Esto es en las subordinadas de INFINITIVO interrogativas INDIRECTAS. ( ya que es aquí donde más se presenta la duda de tilde o no= DE QUÉ, DE QUE) Bien sabes que las preguntas directas o INDIRECTAS, generalmente, son sobre asuntos más específicos  (parcial)  y *sobre* algo que se desconoce o muy general (Interrogativa TOTAL). Si digo : qué o cómo son los motores es una pregunta muy EXTENSA y nada específica, pero si digo explícame los motores de los aviones JET ( INTERROGATIVA PARCIAL), es mucho más específica. En la colección NEBRIJA-BELLO, TOMO 2, 35.5.2. se trata este tema .

Y se trata si el referente +infinitivo es un PREDICADO VERBAL o si un PREDICADO NOMINAL : 
Juan no sabe si solucionarlo
Juan no sabe CÓMO SOLUCIONARLO ( predicado verbal) correferente con JUAN y preposición COMO con TILDE. ( INTERROGATIVA INDIRECTA DE SUBORDINADA DE INFINITIVO.

La indecisión de los estudiantes ( sujeto) de *si *escribir más de cien páginas. 
La indecisión de los estudiantes *DE CÓMO* escribir más de cien páginas.
la pregunta de los estudiantes *de que si* escribir más de cien páginas.
La pregunta de los estudiantes *DE SI ESCRIBIR* más de cien páginas.
aquí el condicional *SI* es un marcador NO ACENTUADO o sin tilde de la interrrogativa INDIRECTA , y es (SI) la que lleva la acentuación fónica en una conversación. EStas INTERROGATIVAS INDIRECTAS son ENUNCIATIVAS. Realmente la confusión es entre QUE RELATIVO de las adjetivas o QUE CONJUNCIÓN sólo de ENLACE.

De predicado NOMINAL o correferente de un SUSTANTIVO.
MIra esta :

Ellos LES PREGUNTARON *QUE PARA QUÉ ( prepos+qué) encontrarnos en ese parque.*

*Mira estas :*

*La decisión de qué hacer con toda esa gente.*
*Es importante CÓMO actuar.*
*REPITO parece que la preposición DE antes de QUE en las INTERROGATIVAS INDIRECTAS obliga a la tilde siempre Y CUANDO no tenga otro MARCADOR INDIRECTO como en el caso DE 'SI'.*

*FELICIDADES*
*Ivy29*


----------



## anthodocheio

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí: _Tenemos de qué hablar_. Y también: _Tenemos de que hablar. _En esta última se calla un antecedente que se da por sobreentendido, por lo que equivale a: _Tenemos _[cosas/asuntos/algo] _de que hablar._
> 
> Esto me interesa mucho: En griego, ¿cuál de las versiones utilizáis?:
> 
> Tenemos mucho de *qué *hablar.
> Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar.
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Aunque no quiero (para nada) extender el tema, creo que ya que me preguntaste tengo que responder.

Así te digo que para mí la segunda es la correcta. Para que lo sepas...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

anthodocheio said:


> Aunque no quiero (para nada) extender el tema, creo que ya que me preguntaste tengo que responder.
> 
> Así te digo que para mí la segunda es la correcta. Para que lo sepas...


¡Gracias! Lo suponía... para mí en español la primera es más que dudosa. El caso es que autores renombre la emplean.

Gracias otra vez,

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

anthodocheio said:


> Aunque no quiero (para nada) extender el tema, creo que ya que me preguntaste tengo que responder.
> 
> Así te digo que para mí la segunda es la correcta. Para que lo sepas...


 
Si crees que la segunda es la corrrecta te puedo preguntar que función desmpeña QUE, *conjunción* o *pronombre relativo* ??

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Si crees que la segunda es la corrrecta te puedo preguntar que función desmpeña QUE, *conjunción* o *pronombre relativo* ??
> 
> Ivy29


Voy a echarle un capote a nuestro amigo griego anthodocheio, ya que no quiere "(para nada) extender el tema"; Recojo el testigo. Por supuesto en cuanto salte al ruedo le cederé el capote. ¡Vaya! Me he puesto taurino. A lo que vamos: 

* EDITADO:
* 
En: "Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar", _que_ es un pronombre relativo que introduce una oración subordinada adjetiva.

¡Felicidad y PAZ! 

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Voy a echarle un capote a nuestro amigo griego anthodocheio, ya que no quiere "(para nada) extender el tema"; Recojo el testigo. Por supuesto en cuanto salte al ruedo le cederé el capote. ¡Vaya! Me he puesto taurino. A lo que vamos:
> 
> En: "Tenemos mucho de* que *hablar", _que_ es una conjunción que introduce una oración subordinada sustantiva en función de término de preposición (complemento de régimen del verbo tener).
> 
> ¡Felicidad y PAZ!
> 
> Pedro.


 
Saludos Pedro Pablo, veo que con el capote ESPANTAS un poco el recordar que estamos ante SUBORDINADAS de INFINITIVO donde la vacilación es entre INTERROGATIVAS INDIRECTAS que llevan tilde las partículas de interrogación y las que no llevan.
En el análisis de arriba el esquema o patrón es 
ADVERBIO+DE+que
o sea una locución adverbial + que CONJUNCIÓN subordinante que vendría a ser complemento de MUCHO. El sujeto del infinitivo es correferente con el de la principal en este caso NOSOTROS ( tenemos) mucho adverbio.Hasta aquí estaríamos de acuerdo. Pero el QUE es relativo en las subordinadas INFINITIVAS, es decir PRONOMBRE RELATIVO. Y pronombre interrogativo en las indirectas de infinitivo.
No es igual decir :
Tenemos mucho que hablar
TENEMOS mucho de qué hablar ( interrogativa INDIRECTA) ( parcial).
No tengo que leer ( no tengo que leer ese libro)
No tengo qué leer ( aquí indirectamente pregunta si hay algo qué leer)
No se sabe donde ir ( No tiene el conocimiento del sitio)
No se sabe dónde ir ( aquí se pregunta el desconocimiento a dónde ir).
No tengo qué darte ( es la pregunta negativa de algo que se puede o no dar)
No tengo que darte ( simplemente afirma la no obligación de dar).

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Supongo que ambas son correctas... Siempre podemos preguntarle a la RAE, a ver qué opina (y luego nosotros hacemos lo contrario de lo que nos digan).



Pues debes escribirla con la tilde. 



> En el enunciado que nos plantea el relativo _que_ introduce una subordinada  adjetiva cuyo antecedente es _nada, _se pronuncia átono y se escribe sin  tilde:
> 
> _No tenemos nada de que hablar. _
> --
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Pues debes escribirla con la tilde.


¡Gracias mph! ¡Qué pena!, ya no hay nada de _qué_ hablar...

Un saludote,

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Pues debes escribirla con la tilde.


 
UNA COSA = *NEGATIVA DOBLE* quién va a preguntar indirectamente donde NO HAY NUNCA JAMÁS POSIBILIDAD DE PREGUNTAR CON DOBLE NEGATIVO O TRIPLE, SI LE GUSTA. LOL!!!

OTRA muy distinta 'tenemos mucho de qué hablar' la oración en cuestión.

*TENEMOS MUCHO DE qué hablar*
*NO TENEMOS NADA de que hablar.*
*No tenemos NADA que hablar*
*YA no tenemos nada de qué hablar.*


*Ivy29*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> UNA COSA = *NEGATIVA DOBLE* quién va a preguntar indirectamente donde NO HAY NUNCA JAMÁS POSIBILIDAD DE PREGUNTAR CON DOBLE NEGATIVO O TRIPLE, SI LE GUSTA. LOL!!!
> 
> OTRA muy distinta 'tenemos mucho de qué hablar' la oración en cuestión.
> 
> *TENEMOS MUCHO DE qué hablar*
> *NO TENEMOS NADA de que hablar.*
> *YA no tenemos nada de qué hablar.*
> 
> 
> *Ivy29*


Ivy, _mucho_ ahí puede ser perfectamente un pronombre que se refiere a asuntos ya mencionados o consabidos. Así, _de que hablar _sería una secuencia que funcionaría como un complemento del sustantivo.

Para serte sincero, esta cuestión es bien difícil porque, por ejemplo, _nada, _además de sustantivo y pronombre indefinido_, _también puede ser un adverbio cuando se antepone a adjetivos u otros adverbios, y significar 'de ninguna manera' o 'en modo alguno': 

_«Las noticias que llegaban no eran nada halagüeñas»_ (Arenales _Arauco_ [Esp. 1992]);
_«El licor no me sienta nada bien»_ (Navajas _Agonía_ [Col. 1977]). 

En algún caso, y en este mismo sentido, podemos anteponer_ nada _a una subordinada adjetiva: 

'No es nada importante (= No es nada que importe)'. 

Cuando _nada_ depende de los verbos _haber_ o _tener,_ es obligada la presencia de la preposición _de_ entre _nada_ y el adjetivo que sigue: 
_«No había nada de satánico en sus procedimientos»_ (Dolina _Ángel_ [Arg. 1993]); 
_«Que te pregunte por tu mujer no tiene nada de particular» _(Hidalgo _Azucena_ [Esp. 1988]). 

Pero en este caso no se me ocurre un ejemplo análogo al anterior:
'No tiene nada de importante (= No tiene nada de que importe)'. 

Habría que decir: 'No tiene nada de LO que importa', a la manera en la que sustantiva una subordinada adjetiva. En tal caso _que_, al introducir una adjetiva obviamente es un pronombre relativo. 

Me confundí leyendo (mal) a Gili Gaya en la sección  §227 de su  "Curso superior de sintaxis española" donde encuadra, por ejemplo, a: "Vimos huellas de que habían pasado caballos" dentro de las subordinadas sustantivas complementarias de un sustantivo. 
No fui capaz de salir de mi error al consultar el DPD: _«Despertó su temor el hecho de que la tía Julia fuera boliviana»_ [VLlosa _Tía_; Perú 1977]. En ambas fuentes _que_ es una conjunción... pero no equivalen a nuestro ejemplo. No admiten, como es natural, el artículo: "Vimos huellas de LAS que habían pasado caballos"; _«Despertó su temor el hecho DEL que la tía Julia fuera boliviana». _Pero nuestros ejemplos sí que lo permiten: "No tenemos nada de LO que hablar"; "Tenemos mucho de LO que hablar". Definitivamente subordinadas adjetivas y el _que _un pronombre relativo.

Ahora la situación se ha vuelto mucho más sencilla. El pronombre _qué_ va tildado en los siguientes casos:

Es interrogativo (directo o indirecto).
Es exclamativo (directo o indirecto).
En ambos casos la regla que rige es sencilla, pero subjetiva: _Si se pronuncia átono se escribe sin  tilde_. El señor (o señora) de la RAE ha considerado que se pronuncia átono, ha dictaminado, por tanto, que debe escribirse sin tilde y ha zanjado el asunto en un periquete. 

Para terminar, parece ser que _qué _se escribe también con tilde en los siguientes casos:


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *3.* Sigue teniendo valor interrogativo y, por tanto, se escribe con tilde cuando va precedido de la preposición _según, _o del verbo_ depender _o el adverbio_ independientemente _seguidos de la preposición_ de,_ y puede ser sustituido por _lo que:_ _«El hombre procede muy diferentemente según quién le mire y según qué mire él»_ (Albizu _Homilías_ [Esp. 1917]); _«Todo depende de qué queramos hacer»_ (Rovner _Compañía_ [Arg. 1993]); _Tienes que acabar tus estudios, independientemente de qué quieras hacer en el futuro_.



A mí ya todo me ha quedado claro.

Gracias a todos y especialmente a Ivy por hacerme reflexionar encarnando al espíritu de la contradicción.  ¡Ah! y a mph  por hacer la consulta a la RAE...

Un abrazo a todos,

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Ivy, _mucho_ ahí puede ser perfectamente un pronombre que se refiere a asuntos ya mencionados o consabidos. Así, _de que hablar _sería una secuencia que funcionaría como un complemento del sustantivo.
> 
> *MUCHO pronombre no lo veo ni es señalado así. *
> La consulta a la RAE sobre la oración subordinada de infinitivo es clara pero son dos contextos muy distintos con:
> *tenemos mucho de qué hablar, TENEMOS MUCHO requiere saber ESO de lo que queremos HABLAR, y ese saber sólo se hace a través de una interrogativa indirecta en nuestro caso.*
> *El contexto es importante para definir la tilde o NO.*
> 
> 
> Cuando _nada_ depende de los verbos _haber_ o _tener,_ es obligada la presencia de la preposición _de_ entre _nada_ y el adjetivo que sigue:
> _«No había nada de satánico en sus procedimientos»_ (Dolina _Ángel_ [Arg. 1993]);
> _«Que te pregunte por tu mujer no tiene nada de particular» _(Hidalgo _Azucena_ [Esp. 1988]).
> 
> *De acuerdo*
> 
> Pero en este caso no se me ocurre un ejemplo análogo al anterior:
> 'No tiene nada de importante (= No tiene nada de que importe)'.
> 
> Habría que decir: 'No tiene nada de LO que importa', a la manera en la que sustantiva una subordinada adjetiva. En tal caso _que_, al introducir una adjetiva obviamente es un pronombre relativo.
> 
> DE acuerdo.
> 
> Me confundí leyendo (mal) a Gili Gaya en la sección §227 de su "Curso superior de sintaxis española" donde encuadra, por ejemplo, a: "Vimos huellas de que habían pasado caballos" dentro de las subordinadas sustantivas complementarias de un sustantivo.
> No fui capaz de salir de mi error al consultar el DPD: _«Despertó su temor el hecho de que la tía Julia fuera boliviana»_ [VLlosa _Tía_; Perú 1977]. En ambas fuentes _que_ es una conjunción... pero no equivalen a nuestro ejemplo. No admiten, como es natural, el artículo: "Vimos huellas de LAS que habían pasado caballos"; _«Despertó su temor el hecho DEL que la tía Julia fuera boliviana». _Pero nuestros ejemplos sí que lo permiten: "No tenemos nada de LO que hablar"; "Tenemos mucho de LO que hablar". Definitivamente subordinadas adjetivas y el _que _un pronombre relativo.
> 
> Por eufonía ese LO se puede BORRAR:
> No tenemos nada de que hablar ( pues cómo vas a preguntar cuando no tienes nada de que hablar
> No tenemos nada que hablar.
> 
> PERO TENEMOS MUCHO *de qué* hablar.
> 
> Es interrogativo (directo o indirecto).
> Es exclamativo (directo o indirecto).
> DE acuerdo
> 
> En ambos casos la regla que rige es sencilla, pero subjetiva: _Si se pronuncia átono se escribe sin tilde_. El señor (o señora) de la RAE ha considerado que se pronuncia átono, ha dicataminado, por tanto, que debe escribirse sin tilde y ha zanjado el asunto en un periquete.
> 
> Aquí depende de la frase y el contexto. El dictamen de la RAE es sobre
> No tengo nada de que hablar.
> 
> Bien interesante es el TEMA de ls subordinadas adjetivas, adverbiales y sustantivas y las de INFINITIVO por su doble papel de sustantivo y verboide.
> 
> Felicidades
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> *MUCHO pronombre no lo veo ni es señalado así. *



*mucho -cha.*
Puede funcionar como pronombre, y en ese caso se refiere a seres ya mencionados o consabidos: _«Estuve llamando a todas las mujeres que conocía en París. No eran muchas, la verdad» _(Bryce _Vida _[Perú 1981]); *«No había mucho que comer» *(Hernández _Malditos_ [Esp. 1995]).

DPD.

PAZ Ivy.


----------



## lucia2

Mis amigos, disculpen que esté algo perdida.  ¿Es correcto decir, "Qué tenemos que hablar?"


----------



## Rayines

lucia2 said:


> Mis amigos, disculpen que esté algo perdida. ¿Es correcto decir, "Qué tenemos que hablar?"


Hola Lucía: Aunque coloquialmente lo usamos (por ejemplo en Argentina), lo correcto es decir: _"¿Qué tenemos que decir?"_, o bien _"¿Acerca de qué tenemos que hablar?"_, porque "hablar" es un verbo intransitivo, y el _qué_ de la pregunta refiere a un objeto directo (entonces sí corresponde _¿Qué tenemos que decir? >>>> algo, mucho, nada, etc_)_._ También decimos _hablar mucho, poco_, pero en ese caso la pregunta sería _¿Cuánto tenemos para/que hablar? _
Sin embargo, muchas veces lo usamos como: _"¡Qué tenéis que hablar!", _en un sentido muy general, como _No tenéis nada que decir acerca de eso!_
(¿Está muy confuso?).


----------



## lucia2

Muchas gracias, Inés.  Sí, por el hecho de que "hablar" es un verbo intransitivo me quedé confundida.  Pero lo has aclarado bien. Voy a leer este hilo cuidadosamente -- es fascinante lo tanto que saben ustedes (correcto?)


----------



## Ivy29

lucia2 said:


> Mis amigos, disculpen que esté algo perdida. ¿Es correcto decir, "Qué tenemos que hablar?"


 

¿Qué tenemos que hablar? = ¿ qué debemos hablar?
¿Qué tenemos para hablar?
¿Acerca de qué tenemos que hablar?= Acerca de qué debemos hablar.
¿Acerca de qué vamos a hablar?
Para mi todas son correctas, y además me suenan muy bien.

HABLAR aquí es un verboide/verbo no personal de INFINITIVO.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> _No tenemos nada de la que hablar _
> 
> _*nada*.(Del lat. [res] nata, [cosa] nacida)._
> _2*. f.* Cosa mínima o de muy escasa entidad._
> 
> PS. I don’t want to open another can of worms, but if we accept the RAE’s reply, then it must be the feminine article instead of the neutral.


 
Más helada aún me deja esto. 

Nada es lo mismo que algo, un decir, y ¿dónde se ha oído que : Tenemos algo de la que hablar?

*nada*. *1.* Pronombre indefinido que significa ‘ninguna cosa’. Los adjetivos a él referidos deben ir en masculino singular:


----------



## mhp

heidita said:


> Más helada aún me deja esto.
> 
> Nada es lo mismo que algo, un decir, y ¿dónde se ha oído que : Tenemos algo de la que hablar?
> 
> *nada*. *1.* Pronombre indefinido que significa ‘ninguna cosa’. Los adjetivos a él referidos deben ir en masculino singular:



You are completely right. 
I've deleted my masterpiece


----------



## lazarus1907

heidita said:


> Más helada aún me deja esto.
> 
> Nada es lo mismo que algo, un decir, y ¿dónde se ha oído que : Tenemos algo de la que hablar?
> 
> *nada*. *1.* Pronombre indefinido que significa ‘ninguna cosa’. Los adjetivos a él referidos deben ir en masculino singular:


Heidi: Quiere decir que lo correcto es decir "nada nuevo" y "nada extraño" cuando el adjetivo complementa a "nada", y que no se dice "nada nueva" o "nada extraña". "Nada de..." va seguido de un sustantivo o grupo nominal introducido por preposición (en lugar de un adjetivo), y el neutro "lo" (no masculino) se usa para sustantivar un adjetivo u oración adjetiva que describe un concepto no material o una cualidad.

Solo se puede decir "la" cuando el sintagma con "de" complementa a otra palabra que no es "nada":

No supo nada de la visita (=No supo de la vista nada -> saber DE la visita)


----------



## heidita

lazarus1907 said:


> Heidi: Quiere decir que lo correcto es decir "nada nuevo" y "nada extraño" cuando el adjetivo complementa a "nada", y que no se dice "nada nueva" o "nada extraña". "Nada de..." va seguido de un sustantivo o grupo nominal introducido por preposición (en lugar de un adjetivo), y el neutro "lo" (no masculino) se usa para sustantivar un adjetivo u oración adjetiva que describe un concepto no material o una cualidad.
> 
> Solo se puede decir "la" cuando el sintagma con "de" complementa a otra palabra que no es "nada":
> 
> No supo nada de la visita (=No supo de la vista nada -> saber DE la visita)


 

El malo de mhp borró su aportación. El dijo:

nada: femenino, entonces es correcto decir: 

_No hay nada de* la* que hablar_, y no
_No hay nada de *lo* que hablar_.

Yo lo tenía claro, estimados colegas Lazarus y María.


----------



## heidita

Eso sí , mi querido marido me ha sacado de dudas y no quisiera privaros de su indudable sabiduría al respecto. 

Referente a la duda de mhp de si nada era femenino y por lo tanto la frase "No hay nada de la que hablar", lo era también, mi marido con su habitual aplomo dijo. 

"Bueno, de acuerdo: 

nad*a *= femenino
nad*o*= masculino
nad*ie *= neutro"

Espero que ya no quede ninguna duda al respecto.


----------



## Honeypum

heidita said:


> Eso sí , mi querido marido me ha sacado de dudas y no quisiera privaros de su indudable sabiduría al respecto.
> 
> Referente a la duda de mhp de si nada era femenino y por lo tanto la frase "No hay nada de la que hablar", lo era también, mi marido con su habitual aplomo dijo.
> 
> "Bueno, de acuerdo:
> 
> nad*a *= femenino
> nad*o*= masculino
> nad*ie *= neutro"
> 
> Espero que ya no quede ninguna duda al respecto.


 
Ay Heidita... ¡cómo me haces reÍr! Tendrías que decirle a tu marido que venga a WR. Tengo un amigo que a veces tiene salidas iguales a las de tu marido y te juro que me muero de risa.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Perdón por continuar con este hilo, que ya es bastante largo, pero es que en su momento escribí a los de la RAE y hace unos días me contestaron:

Ayer nos surgió una duda sobre la correcta acentuación de la palabra "que",  porque un americano propuso dos frases: "No tenemos nada de que hablar" y "No  tenemos nada de lo que hablar". A partir de ellas, y tras varias intervenciones  de distintas personas, la duda no ha hecho más que crecer.
Así que nos hemos  encontrado con muchas variaciones de la misma frase y no conseguimos ponernos de  acuerdo en si alguna de ellas lleva acento o no, por lo que hemos decidido  escribirles a ustedes para ver si pueden aclararnos la duda. Las frases son las  siguientes:
1. tenemos que hablar: estamos todos de acuerdo en que no lleva  tilde
2. tenemos de que hablar: ésta sería correcta si cogemos la frase  "tenemos de lo que hablar" y quitamos el "lo", que se puede omitir, ¿no?
3.  tenemos de qué hablar: ésta también nos parece correcta
4. tenemos algo que  hablar: claramente sin tilde
5. tenemos algo de lo que hablar ("que" como  relativo que sustituye a "algo")
6. tenemos algo de que hablar (como la 5,  pero omitiendo el "lo")
7. tenemos algo de qué hablar: creemos que no es  correcta.

La escritura considerada correcta de los enunciados concretos que nos plantea es  la siguiente:

1. _Tenemos que hablar._
2. _*Tenemos  de que hablar. _
En este enunciado es incorrecto escribir el interrogativo  _qué _sin tilde porque se pronuncia tónico. 
3. _Tenemos de qué  hablar. _
4. _Tenemos algo que hablar._
5. _Tenemos algo  de lo que hablar._
6. _Tenemos algo de que hablar._
7.  *_Tenemos algo de qué hablar.
_En este enunciado es incorrecto escribir  el relativo _que _con tilde porque se pronuncia átono. 

Reciba un  cordial saludo.
__
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


----------



## boyaco

Yo me uno al grupo de los que han dicho *que la segunda es incorrecta*.


----------



## rajel

"No tenemos de que hablar" es correcto en mi pais tambien "No hay nada de que hablar" es posible. Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ana_Fi said:


> La RAE Responde:
> 2. _Tenemos  de que hablar. _
> En este enunciado es incorrecto escribir el interrogativo  _qué _sin tilde porque se pronuncia tónico.



"Los relativos _que _y _quien_ se usan a veces sin antecedente expreso, bien por ser éste desconocido, bien por no interesar al que habla, o bien por sobreentenderse fácilmente las palabras _causa, razón, motivo, cosa, asunto, persona _u otras parecidas".
_Samuel Gili Gaya: 'Curso Superior de Sintaxis Española', Página 303, Antecedente callado: 141.

_El mismo Gili Gaya aporta, tras esta explicación, el siguiente ejemplo:

_Tendrán de que hablar por muhos días.

_Si bien es cierto que si se calla el antecedente: _"__Tendrán [cosas] de que hablar por muhos días"__, _QUE _sigue sin pronunciarse tónico (en este sentido concreto).

_Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## papagainho

Sois muy divertidos discutiendo sobre numerales y sustantivos en un hilo que empezó así: 

_No tenemos nada de que hablar_

_No tenemos nada de lo que hablar_

Hola: me gustaría saber si ambas frases de arriba son correctas y, de ser así, si son exactamente iguales o si se diferencian de alguna manera.

Gracias.

¿O seré yo la quien ha perdido el hilo?


----------



## Maruja14

Pues siguiendo lo que dice *papagainho, *creo que ambas frases son correctas y no tienen una diferencia significativa. 

Besitos a todos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Editado. No me había dado cuenta de que esto es el foro de inglés.


----------

